# Night fishing regulations?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I’m thinking about hitting some smaller lakes in SW Ohio at night looking for crappie. I will be wearing a headlamp to actually see what I’m doing. But, I’m not sure if a headlamp fulfills the light requirement? Anyone know?

Thanks, 
Mark


http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/lights

Vessels Under Oars

OAC 1501.47-2-25

A vessel under oars may exhibit lights for sailing vessels, but if not, shall have an electric torch or lighted lantern showing a white light in sufficient time to prevent collision.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

You need a continuos white light that is visible from 360 degrees


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

According to the next section of the OAC

*Anchored Vessels*
OAC 1501.47-2-30
A white light visible all around the horizon shall be exhibited by vessels while at anchor.

May sound like a technicality but consider that if wearing only the headlamp to see what you are doing, you would not be following the absolute letter of the law. The word 'shall' means it is required for completed compliance with the Code. I.E. - you're facing in one direction or looking down at your gear you are restricting the light from being visible in an all-around direction. Therefore, a vessel approaching from your blindside may not see you in time to avoid the possibility of a collision. Of course, you can always run with it and see how things turn out if an ODNR law officer shows up.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

I just bought a small cheep battery lantern and put it on the back of my kayak. never had any issues.


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

DLarrick said:


> I just bought a small cheep battery lantern and put it on the back of my kayak. never had any issues.


Yup! Problem solved.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

Please get something other than a headlamp. Kayakers scare me when I'm out on the boat in the pitch black, I've run up on some guys with no lights at all. Even with a head lamp if you are facing the wrong direction you're hard to see.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Don't take the risk. Your life is worth the $20-$25 to get a light


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

fish_fear_me said:


> A white light visible all around the horizon shall be exhibited by vessels while at anchor.


it says at anchor but it is good to just leave it on at all times for safety


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Very simple. If you value your life forget trying to interpret and use common sense.


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

For what its worth, this is what I bought for my kayaks. They have different illumination settings including a strobe setting. Also if you have scotty bases on your kayak you can plug them right in and they're usable with scotty extension arms.


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

The white light needs to be visible 360 degrees and on at all times.


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

mountainbikingrn said:


> The white light needs to be visible 360 degrees and on at all times.


i agree absolutely but your attachment does not say so


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

All Thumbs you can search the OAC for answers and talk to a ODOW officer for your clarification. I am just posting what I have learned from doing both.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Per the Ohio revised code: http://codes.ohio.gov/oac/1501:47-2-25v1
(2) A vessel under oars may exhibit the lights prescribed in this rule for sailing vessels, but if it does not, it shall have ready at hand an electric torch or lighted lantern showing a white light which shall be exhibited in sufficient time to prevent collision.
Battery powered headlamp should meet this MINIMUM requirement.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I had something like these for my kayak

https://www.amazon.com/Bright-Eyes-...z9YL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch&th=1&psc=1

I mounted them on a small piece of 1" diameter PVC pipe on the front. The white lights I put on a PVC pipe that went in a rod holder behind my seat.


----------

